# Summer SF BBQ M3ET- Sunday- 8/3/03



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi all,

You're invited to a BMW BBQ Meet! It will be taking place this sunday (8/3) in Crissy Fields, located near the base of the Golden Gate Bridge in the Presidio. Just enter the Presidio from Marina Greens, turn right into Crissy Fields and make a left and travel along the back of the parking lot, we'll be located near the end (see map).

More info here:
Evite Page

Jeff


----------

